# Best smelling and safe shampoo?



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi everyone  I was wondering what shampoo you use for your babies? Right now I use and love Tropiclean Papaya, but my bottle is running out so I thought I'd see what everyone else uses and likes. Preferably something very safe, and smells really good...maybe organic too?

Thanks!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I use Coat Handler shampoo and conditioner and I love it. It always makes Pebbles coat soooo soft and it smells good too. It's also not too expensive which is a plus.


----------



## tellywoo (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks!! I've heard about it- one of my friends uses it on her yorkie. Maybe I should give it a go!


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

OMG when I use that papaya shampoo I can't put my boy down!! It smells heavenly!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use EarthBath or Shea Pet. Both are verysafe, but they don't have much fragrance.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I use the happytails sparkling shampoo and brightner. It seems really gentle and leaves Izzy's coat so soft. It smells like coconut but not like suntan lotion. I'm always cuddling her after a bath and all she wants is to be left alone.. ha ha.



Leslie


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

For Ava's face I use Pet Silk no-tear puppy shampoo. There is no scent to that. I used to use TropiClean no-tear puppy shampoo. It smelled like coconuts but I have had a very hard time finding it anymore.

For her body, I use the Pet Silk Bright White shampoo, but I dilute it down substantially - 16 parts water to 1 part shampoo. It smells so good!
For her conditioner I use the Pet Silk Bright White Conditioner and I also use All Systems conditioner. I dilute those as well, but not by much. When I get done and Ava is all dry, she smells heavenly and looks so pretty. My dad usually calls her "snow ball" after a bath.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (jlhajmom @ Jul 27 2008, 07:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611775


> For Ava's face I use Pet Silk no-tear puppy shampoo. There is no scent to that. I used to use TropiClean no-tear puppy shampoo. It smelled like coconuts but I have had a very hard time finding it anymore.[/B]



Let me know if you are interested in the TropiClean no tear I'm bringing in their whole line. I used the Awapuhi white shampoo and last night tried the Berry & Kiwi shampoo & conditioner and I really like it and they smell good and are so soft. You can't beat that they have gone green also!!!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 27 2008, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611879


> QUOTE (jlhajmom @ Jul 27 2008, 07:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=611775





> For Ava's face I use Pet Silk no-tear puppy shampoo. There is no scent to that. I used to use TropiClean no-tear puppy shampoo. It smelled like coconuts but I have had a very hard time finding it anymore.[/B]



Let me know if you are interested in the TropiClean no tear I'm bringing in their whole line. I used the Awapuhi white shampoo and last night tried the Berry & Kiwi shampoo & conditioner and I really like it and they smell good and are so soft. You can't beat that they have gone green also!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thanks for the information! I will look at the bottle the next time I am at my parents house (that is where Ava gets her baths). I loved that shampoo. It smelled so good!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

You name it i have it in my cabinet, just don't tell my DH:

Spa Lavish Facial Scrub..i use this every bath and every other day on Mox's face.
Spa Lavish Shampoo and conditioner
Kheils cuddly coat shampoo and conditioner
Earth Bath Puppy Shampoo and conditioner
Coat Handler 15:1 shampoo and 15:1 conditioner 
John Paul Tearless Puppy Shampoo and John Paul Oatmeal Conditioner

I use all of them. But believe it or not my favorite when I'm not using Frontline is Human Pantene 2 in 1. Shampoo and conditioner.
I also use the 15:1 Coat Conditioner.


----------



## diane&ozzie (Jun 24, 2008)

I am waiting for the Pet Head line to become available.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

QUOTE (tellywoo @ Jul 11 2008, 04:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603746


> Thanks!! I've heard about it- one of my friends uses it on her yorkie. Maybe I should give it a go![/B]


I love coat handler on my Yorkie, but on my Maltese it tends to make their hair too soft. It is full of static! But they do have very fine, wavy hair. But it makes Krissy shine, shine, shine!!!

Peace and Love,


----------

